# Aspen Shavings



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Carefresh has gotten too expensive for five cages so I'm switching to aspen. My freezer is quite small, therefore the huge bag can't fit and baking it isn't an option unless tips for doing so can be provided. Are there any other alternatives for ridding of potential mites?


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

Diatomaceous earth is a white powder that is made of the exoskeletons of microscopic dead diatoms (creatures). It kills bugs and things with exoskeletons by slicing up the exoskeletons, but is harmless to mammals and worms. Many people sprinkle it over their gardens to keep aphids, and, roaches and the like off their veggies. It does not use any chemicals, meaning it is very safe ( I have even used it on a nest of week old mice). "DE" is excellent for killing mite and fleas, and even internal parasites. It's very cheap at diatomaceousearth.com. A 1 lb bag is a lot. Make sure it is FOOD safe, since the mice will probably ingest a bit of it.

When my mice got mites, I sprinkled it around their bedding and on their backs every time I cleaned for 4 weeks. It kills the adult mites instantly, but I had to keep sprinkling to kill any larva that got left behind as eggs. I also have cured some "feeder" mice of worms with it by mixing it into their drinking water for a day or two - just enough to make the water foggy.

I strongly advise that if you buy DE, do NOT sprinkle it into the WHOLE bag of aspen. There are no short term effects, but after 4+ months of constant exposure, a study showed rats had respiratory scarring and other respiratory issues because their faces are so close to the bedding. I suggest you try out the aspen without worrying about what mites MIGHT be there. ONLY use DE if they actually have mites - they are not hard to cure with DE, and it's better than worrying about respiratory problems.

You'll probably want to throw out the bedding or treat it if there are actually mites in it though.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

Nice! Thanks so much. I haven't had to deal with mites yet, thankfully, but it's relieving to know there's a good solution. That's also really interesting, I've never heard of anything like this, seems quite cool. Thanks for the warning about overuse too. I'll have to pick some up soon for emergencies.


----------



## Cheshire Gleam (Aug 15, 2016)

This is an old post, but I think the emergency may have come about. I changed the bedding two days ago, with newly purchased bedding, and now one of my does has a sore above her nose and around her ear from scratching. I haven't noticed any scabs on the other mice yet, so it could be her own personal problem but the chance for mites is still there. Are the any other good indicators of an infestation to watch out for? I tried parting through her fur, but couldn't see anything obvious even though her fur's white.


----------



## raisin (Sep 22, 2014)

I have had endless trouble with wood chips actually--not with pests that come in it, but with the wood itself. My mice would get sore eyes and would act very itchy. Some mice are more sensitive to it than others. I notice that it makes my own skin and eyes itch, and I don't live on it! I suggest switching to shredded newspaper or paper towels for a few weeks and see if that makes the problem go away. Shredded newspaper is probably the safest bedding around (the ink is soybean based, not harmful as many people say. I've also never had problems with fur-staining from the ink.) The newspaper is also soft and good to nest with, and I think my mice preferred it over wood chips.

Mites are usually accompanied by little scabs all over the body, at least in rats.


----------

